# how to post pictures?



## bumblebeeRN

I am going ton vacation to DCL and stopping for 2 days at WDW and I wanted to know, how everyone is putting their pictures for a thread?

because I want to do the same thing too!

thanks!


----------



## mickeystoontown

You need to upload your pictures to a site like www.photobucket.com.  Once your pictures are uploaded, you'll see three or four links under each picture.  Copy the last/bottom link and then come back to the Disboards and paste the link.  Click Submit Reply on the thread you want to post your picture on.  Your picture should appear on the next page.


----------



## cmp1111

Good answer, but I am moving this off the trip report board to the technical board, where you might get even more detail. There are video instructions over there, too.


----------



## bumblebeeRN

thanks very much!


----------



## rescuetink

mickeystoontown said:


> You need to upload your pictures to a site like www.photobucket.com.  Once your pictures are uploaded, you'll see three or four links under each picture.  Copy the last/bottom link and then come back to the Disboards and paste the link.  Click Submit Reply on the thread you want to post your picture on.  Your picture should appear on the next page.



I tried doing this from my 4shared file and it made a small thumb nail pic in my post.  And if you clicked on the pic it sent you to my 4shared file, which I *DIDN'T* want it to do!!!  

How do I make the pic larger, and so you can't click on it??  I tried posting the URL and the HTML links but they didn't post the pic!?!?!?


----------



## mickeystoontown

Once your pictures are uploaded to Photobucket, the bottom link underneath the pictures should start with IMG.  That's the link you'll want to post on the Disboards.  As far as editing the pictures after they are uploaded to Photobucket, look right about the picture on the left.  You should see Edit.  Click on Edit and follow the next set of steps.


----------



## TinkerbellinLouisian




----------



## marie1203

Sorry wrong post


----------



## NEM

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/48350878@N08/5241754895/" title="MyPicture by imageraiders, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5161/5241754895_931e37a4c4.jpg" width="357" height="500" alt="MyPicture" /></a>


----------



## DisneyBrittany

Thanks for the info!


----------



## AndyFL

test


----------



## serenita05

Nice family picture, thanks


----------



## vicb

test

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/1261/medium/DSC01565.JPG


----------



## marshwiggle




----------



## Nolcrest

test again


----------



## stamot

100_0367 by eddiedelacruz, on Flickr


----------



## pixiedust519

delete


----------



## Cree629

Test


----------



## erinsmom

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1704310534239&set=o.180780011946010&type=1&theater


----------



## lornak




----------



## lornak

Ok it worked!  I am so excited to know how to post pics!  I want to post a trip report and include photos....  But the pic is so big!!!  Is there a way to post a smaller version??!?!


----------



## lornak

I think I figured it out!!!!!!


----------



## MickeyT

delete


----------



## mickeystoontown

lornak said:


> Ok it worked!  I am so excited to know how to post pics!  I want to post a trip report and include photos....  But the pic is so big!!!  Is there a way to post a smaller version??!?!



Glad to see that you figured out how to post pictures.  Did you start your trip report yet?  If so, please post the link so we can follow along.


----------



## AFETA




----------



## rcgal2

test
http://www.flickr.com/photos/66514271@N06/6063360664/in/photostream


----------



## usd2bmd

Does anyone know if you can post pics from sites like shutterfly, snapfish or winkflash. My photos are on those sites (because that is where I order the prints from) and if I can avoid having to upload them to another site that would be great.


----------



## HeatherLassell

I'm getting really frustrated.  I can't seem to get any photos to post.  I copy the link from Flicker and it doesn't work.  I click the IMAGE icon above this and post the link in there and it doesn't work.  

The FAQ says there is a photos/albums thing in my control panel but I don't see it.

Argh! 










See?  I just get a box with a red X no matter what I do.

Is Flicker not allowed?  Is this my problem?  Because I tried sharing a photo from a facebook album and get the same red X box...


----------



## mickeystoontown

HeatherLassell said:


> I'm getting really frustrated.  I can't seem to get any photos to post.  I copy the link from Flicker and it doesn't work.  I click the IMAGE icon above this and post the link in there and it doesn't work.
> 
> The FAQ says there is a photos/albums thing in my control panel but I don't see it.
> 
> Argh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?  I just get a box with a red X no matter what I do.
> 
> Is Flicker not allowed?  Is this my problem?  Because I tried sharing a photo from a facebook album and get the same red X box...



I use photobucket which is free.  Once you have your pictures uploaded to the site, you'll see three links underneath each picture.  Copy the bottom link and then paste it here.  Click reply and it should post your picture.


----------



## HeatherLassell

mickeystoontown said:


> I use photobucket which is free.  Once you have your pictures uploaded to the site, you'll see three links underneath each picture.  Copy the bottom link and then paste it here.  Click reply and it should post your picture.



Flicker is free too and does the same thing.  Problem is I am pasting the link here and it does not work.


----------



## Disfan11

Can you use other servers to download the images to as well, instead of just Photobucket?
I have used Snapfish (Comcast) in the past.
Will that work?


----------



## DisneyGyrl

test




2011-09-22_15-34-25_586 by dizniegyrl, on Flickr


----------



## disneygal6568




----------



## taaren

Can you resize the image that is posted? I can get the pictures to appear no problem, I'd just like them to be smaller, maybe 200x100 pixels within the post itself, not on the site I'm posting from. Is there a way to make that happen? Saw the FAQ on sizing clip art but on the previews can't seem to make <IMG Width=200... work for jpegs ...


----------



## Curlgirl3479




----------



## MakesCakes

Did you get that cake on the cruise? That looks awesome!!! I want one. lol


----------



## CarolAnnB

test


----------



## pxefig




----------



## remlap

Day 1 - Vancouver
http://remlaplbc.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/alaska-navigator-day-1-vancouver.pdf

Day 2 - At Sea
http://remlaplbc.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/alaska-navigator-day-2-at-sea.pdf/url]


----------



## remlap

Day 2 - At Sea
http://remlaplbc.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/alaska-navigator-day-2-at-sea.pdf


----------



## sephorachick

deleted


----------



## jennyjinx3

test/


----------



## jennyjinx3

test
yikes how do I make the picture smaller???


----------



## tripster222

AFETA said:


>



Wow, love this cake!  Was this from the cruise?


----------



## Kelleigh710

Looks great!


----------



## CampingDad

testing


----------



## brenda1966

the FAQ says there should be an "attachment" button when doing a new post.  I'm not seeing this. I want to load photos as an attachment.  I don't want to have to load them to another site first and then provide a link here.

Is it possible to do as an attachment like the FAQ suggests???


----------



## lovetoscrap

brenda1966 said:


> the FAQ says there should be an "attachment" button when doing a new post.  I'm not seeing this. I want to load photos as an attachment.  I don't want to have to load them to another site first and then provide a link here.
> 
> Is it possible to do as an attachment like the FAQ suggests???


It is not possible to do an attachment.  You must load them to another site.  There is an FAQ on the Welcome Board that can help walk you through it.  The v-bulletin FAQ you read is general to the software but each board owner can customize it for their needs.


----------



## BriannaRuth




----------



## JESSketeer




----------



## neverlandmom




----------



## EWL




----------



## PegIra




----------



## PegIra




----------



## Lalabubbles

Testing


----------



## Lynn-e-pooh




----------



## MagicKingdom4Ever




----------



## MagicKingdom4Ever

Thanks for the help- first pic posted!


----------



## stacy76

test


----------



## belle'ssister

test


----------



## radiatorspringsracer

Photo Test


----------



## Disneyfied family




----------



## msdaisy




----------



## msdaisy

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## msdaisy

[URL=http://s1256.photobucket.com/a...th_dd5a9f410e0b4df86c14b83d6cd48746.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## sargenca

.


----------



## lark

Test


----------



## myramsy




----------



## DakotaRose

This looks simple with PhotoBucket.  However, my photos are on Picasa Web Albums.  Does it work with that?  I can't figure out how to get an IMG file, and copying the URL results in the little red x in the box.


----------



## pixey-d

http://m934.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/lindsay_a/My Beautiful Fami/752.jpg.html


----------



## pixey-d




----------



## neutie88




----------



## neutie88

Test picture of disney nails from photobucket


----------



## Jasperann

test


----------



## yayasue

Test


----------



## dzfitch

test


----------



## kdog_1981

Test


----------



## dalgal101




----------



## deltadisney

[IMG]http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y402/cradicioni/MagicKingdom1_zps0c8a526c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## deltadisney

[/IMG]


----------



## momoftwinadoes

I just wanted to say thanks so much for posting how to do this! I had no clue!


----------



## disney212

file:///mnt/home/Pictures/WDW/DSCI0172.JPG
test


----------



## disney212

test


----------



## disney212

I am following the instructions but still can't get it to work, any clue?


----------



## disney212




----------



## MarieShedsky




----------



## LBrandy

test


----------



## MarieShedsky

Does anyone know why some people's are just posting the box with the red x? I can't seem to get mine to work. My photos are all on flickr and I copy and paste the URL in the "insert image" box but that's all I get... urrrgh!


----------



## MarieShedsky

HA!


----------



## Sabeking

http://  http://disboards.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif


----------



## Sabeking

test again!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

http://


----------



## gpts@disney

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o674/geohampton/bth_DVCCert_zps0c114b1c.jpg?t=1360941112


----------



## gpts@disney




----------



## jennifer in canada

Delete


----------



## jennifer in canada

Anyone know how to upload pics from a facebook album?


----------



## momma31

Im new to the board and not sure how to post pics.  Can anyone help plz


----------



## momma31

test


----------



## Brandee23

test


----------



## Brandee23

http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?entry=2013373


----------



## bound4wdw

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TARAMEOW

testing


----------



## tyffanidawn

Test photo...


----------



## jtirishbelle

test






[/URL]


----------



## BeerMe

'''''''


----------



## GAN

Test


----------



## teller80

testing


----------



## teller80

another test

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt85/etraible/may%204%202013/b499182c-d632-4eb5-af89-04ceb19d68a3.jpg


----------



## teller80

another test


----------



## gcoolie




----------



## Keli

Test


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Brandee23




----------



## Disneyforus




----------



## Turbanator

basically post the image url and use the img tags


----------



## Merbean09

Test


----------



## aclov

TEST


----------



## flnngn2




----------



## Recie

Posting Picture


----------



## Recie

Posting Picture


----------



## fabulousfive

I'm not posting pics yet but would love to one day so I am subscribing to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## elcid3




----------



## elcid3

let's try this again...


----------



## CopperWife

test...I need to figure out how to resize now


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504




----------



## cart-mom

Test from google plus

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...aI/AAAAAAAAAm4/IRnwsu_uV3s/s1280/image192.jpg


----------



## Claire Bear

Test


----------



## Claire Bear

Test! My pics seem to be blurry


----------



## mickey&minnie04

lets see if this works....


----------



## BuddyThomas

This all seems unnecessarily complicated but I assume it is to avoid viruses for the website, which I have to respect.


----------



## terri33inne

Testing...


----------



## Alexsandra

thanks for info


----------



## Homemom

test


----------



## mrsclark

deleted


----------



## mrsclark




----------



## Mickyaraben

Test! Working.


----------



## March Hare




----------



## UConnFan

test


----------



## TruLovesKiss

Testing






Posting from photobucket.... how do I make the pic smaller?


----------



## TruLovesKiss

testing again


----------



## TruLovesKiss




----------



## TruLovesKiss




----------



## TruLovesKiss

Help!  My pics are uploaded in Photobucket.  When I post them, they are huge!  I can not seem to make them smaller.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## My2CrazyGirls




----------



## sue_88




----------



## sue_88




----------



## fairy8i8




----------



## toodycat

testing image

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toodycat/6261424611
******** src="http://www.flickr.com/photos/toodycat/6261424611/in/photostream/player/" width="500" height="333" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ToyStory3

test


----------



## j2thomason

Test





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## j2thomason

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## j2thomason




----------



## j2thomason

<a href="http://s837.photobucket.co...="0" alt=" photo image_zps9e843d85.jpg"/></a>


----------



## j2thomason




----------



## Lexiesmom

[URL=http://s990.photobucket.com/user/Lexiekinprints/media/Publication1_zps016f43b1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


Testing


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Test


----------



## Laurie26739

Delete


----------



## Laurie26739

http://s827.photobucket.com/user/Laurie26739/media/dscn0054_zps09e82164.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## rays2001

I have a question about posting pictures.
I have uploaded a few pictures to photobucket.

I was able to post 2 pictures; the first post was the html link to the photo in my photobucket location, the second photo was the image link and the photo appeared in the post.
Clicking on both the html link and the photo took me to my photobucket location. 
How can I post a photo and see the image in the post reply without the link to photobucket?


----------



## rays2001

One additional question. 
In my photobucket page, I see 4 links to share a photo:
email & im
direct,
html,
img.
Do I use one of these for posting photos, or can I just click on the photo and copy/paste into the reply?

Can I resize the image?


----------



## rays2001

test


----------



## rays2001

test2


----------



## YouCanFly09

Test


----------



## redrosesix

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alizakelly




----------



## flrealtorgrl

http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## flrealtorgrl

iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/Buffettgirl71/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads"></iframe>


----------



## flrealtorgrl

Ughhhh can't figure it out!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

test


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Test


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Testhttp://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r637/rachaelm37/IMG_0732.jpg


Edited for photo:


----------



## GAN

Test


----------



## leagirl12

TEst
******** src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/119500284@N07/12956042765/player/38a8b57d5d" height="500" width="500"  frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

flrealtorgrl said:


> Ughhhh can't figure it out!


 

Try right-clicking on the photo and see if you can copy the image url.  You want something that starts http:  and ends with .jpg or .gif   and that will give you a picture.

You're linking to instructions, and they won't translate to a picture.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

DisHmsklMom said:


> test


 
This path leads to your hard drive.  Photos need to be uploaded to the internet, and then images can be linked in your posts.

Try shutterfly, photobucket, or Facebook.  There is also a gallery on the DIS you can post photos to and link them in your posts.


----------



## DaniMoon

delete


----------



## horse11

I have uploaded pics that I got from the web that have been saved to my computer. I  finally figured out that I had to uploaded them by emailing them to my photobucket email. They are now in my library. So step one accomplished ( I hope). Now I can not figure out how to add them to the post. Some said there are links under the photo which I do not see. Others have said to copy the URL and  paste it to what I am assuming is the dropbox when you click on the insert image icon. I am so lost. When I right click on the photo options come up such as copy so I pressed it  and attempted to add it to the same drop box under the insert image icon but nothing happens. It will not allow me to use the copy in the dropbox under Edit on the top left hand side of my computer since it is not highlighted. SO I thought to go into properties to get the URL. There is an address that starts with http:// but the box comes up right over the Edit (lefthand corner of computer).  I have even attepted to add it letter by letter and symbol by symbol manually to that drop box under insert image but nothing.What the heck!!!! Why can't I figure this out????


----------



## horse11

This is an example of what happens when I attempt ot put the http: address in which I find when I right click the photo and when i go into properties


----------



## horse11

Trying this again.


----------



## kkmcan

Testing

[URL=http://s71.photobucket


----------



## kkmcan

Trying again.


----------



## kkmcan

It worked! Just a bit big. Now I can begin my Hawaii trip report. Whohoo!


----------



## DisMomme

[/URL][/IMG]

Yay!  It worked!!


----------



## baileysgm

:-(


----------



## ukwildcat98




----------



## carol-lamb

Test






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## carol-lamb

Test


----------



## GOOFY4DONALD

Quick question. Will you only get the 1 picture you post? I really don't want to accidentally post my whole photobucket album


----------



## megmatthbeck




----------



## disneygirl910

Testing


----------



## grumpyaggie

http://s1310.photobucket.com/user/aessler/library/


----------



## DisFanAmI




----------



## carejo5

We were at Aulani last week .We were in a pool  view studio Room 272 Ewa tower. At first we were disappointed we did not get a higher floor as we requested, but we really enjoyed this location. We were close to elevators/stairs and could hear the music at night from the Oleo Room. My husband nicknamed our location "Character Alley" .  We saw them all. W could not have had a better time.


----------



## chs27

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/c...131024_164220_zps1ab18674.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## chs27

te

st


----------



## chs27

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/charlotte_sims1/media/IMG_20131024_164220_zps1ab18674.jpg.html


----------



## chs27

test


----------



## YESSIGUZMAN




----------



## disney ny

test


----------



## disney ny




----------



## KanataDad




----------



## KanataDad

Deleted


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Test


----------



## eaj1228




----------



## disneypofq05

Hi all,

I am having trouble posting pictures.  I am using photobucket.com and I've uploaded the photo.  I am trying to post it on the restaurant board and it keeps linking to the photobucket account.  Is there a way to have it not link. There are four choices on the site Email & IM, Direct, HTML and IMG.  I am choosing the IMG and then on this site the Instert Image icon.  I am  not sure what I am doing wrong.  I don't want a link to my account.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## CTdaizy

Test


----------



## jeffrey1966




----------



## jeffrey1966

Test


----------



## jeffrey1966

Test


----------



## CalSea12




----------



## jeffrey1966

Test


----------



## jeffrey1966




----------



## SetzKitten

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cindermomma

testing


----------



## musicalmama21

testing


----------



## rlduvall

testing


----------



## huskerji

Testing Photo:

<img src="https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92176681/2014-06-05%2022.16.02.jpg" </img>

Orginal






Another Try:


----------



## huskerji

Another Test:


----------



## huskerji

Testing:


----------



## huskerji

Since I had such a pain posting photos, here is what I learned.

First, I edited the photos on my computer using program "Fotor" to a size of "1000" by "563" pixels and low quality.

Second, I posted them in my DropBox Public folder.

Third, right-click on the photo and get public URL for each photos.

Fourth, paste the link in a Notepad document.

Fifth, start the link with "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" without the quotes.

Sixth, use the Notepad document to add any comments between the images.

Seventh, copy the text in the Notepad document and paste it in the new posting on DIS Discussion Forum.

If it does not look good, you can edit the posting in DIS Discussion Forum or fix problems with your tags, such as the  tags.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## FFerret

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## huskerji

FFerret said:


>



For my postings, I didn't use the HTML link.

I took the http link, without the quotes, and put it inside the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




", Here is the result:


----------



## jeffrey1966




----------



## 2lovebugs

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/87594/title/my2lovebugs/cat/500


----------



## 2lovebugs

[/URL][/IMG]


YAY!!! Kinda large but it worked!!!


----------



## kathyk671

Delete


----------



## Sabeking

Test
http://[URL=http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/Kringle3/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140628_165116_zpscd23f808.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TJA

Testing printing just a picture and not my whole photobucket account:

(Deleted as it showed my whole account)


----------



## TJA

Didn't work.  There are 4 options in photobucket to click on, and that was the last/bottom one.  Now I'll try a different one:

Deleted as it showed my whole account)


----------



## TJA

Trying a different one now

Wow, this one really didn't work. lol

Onto the last option:

hmmm, none work!  I'll post back when I figure out how to show just one picture.


----------



## tinkerhon




----------



## tinkerhon




----------



## cajaput

Deleted


----------



## ness0905




----------



## garneska

https://imageshack.com/i/ezCCkwsAj


----------



## garneska

http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/hgarnes/media/IMG_0853_zpsb9c2cee5.jpg.html


----------



## garneska




----------



## garneska




----------



## tsme

test
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fripouns




----------



## tink18




----------



## mystery222184

tested


----------



## phtktz3

Test


----------



## canyoncam

test


----------



## emilyrush

test


----------



## Sabeking

Testhttp://https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3140/2698890743_4ac35791c6_o_d.jpg


----------



## Sabeking

http://http://purplepanda03.***************/file/view/crazy-cat1.jpg/129113391/crazy-cat1.jpghttp://http://purplepanda03.***************/file/view/crazy-cat1.jpg/129113391/crazy-cat1.jpgTest


----------



## DisOwl




----------



## PCFriar80

[/URL]


----------



## Nanabug02

Test


----------



## PCFriar80




----------



## tristyp

test2


----------



## CaptainCook




----------



## SlippinFalls




----------



## luvdsny2014

Test


----------



## grnflash

test






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Suhr Family

yeah, thanks for these answers as I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Disney127

delete


----------



## Disney127




----------



## Disney127

testing


----------



## Disney127




----------



## Candice30




----------



## Stacy007

test...


----------



## r5moores

[/URL][/IMG]



Edited:
Link: http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b621/r5moores/toilet_zpsde49c84c.jpg

add  at the beginning: [img]http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b621/r5moores/toilet_zpsde49c84c.jpg
add  at the end, and you will get this:


----------



## jacquelynb




----------



## jacquelynb

http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/jacquelynb1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsd0b556bf.jpg.html]


----------



## samserena

In my posting rules it says i may not post attachments. 

Is it because I have too few posts?


----------



## grnflash

Test






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Disney127

testing


----------



## Disney127

test


----------



## Disney127




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

samserena said:


> In my posting rules it says i may not post attachments.
> 
> Is it because I have too few posts?



No one can post attachments.  You need to put the picture in an online gallery, and then you can link/post the picture in these forums.


----------



## dixiegirl

Test


----------



## samserena

Mary Jo said:


> No one can post attachments.  You need to put the picture in an online gallery, and then you can link/post the picture in these forums.



So like photobucket? I don't have an account with any of these types of sites yet. 

What does anyone recommend?


----------



## Msmithmd

Test


----------



## Plumbgiddy

Test


----------



## Peltier626

test1


----------



## Peltier626

test2


----------



## Peltier626

Sizing issues


----------



## disneypofq05




----------



## disneypofq05

Hi everyone, 

I posted the two pictures above.  Is there a way to get the pictures smaller?  I'm sure there is but I can't figure it out.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## LUVDisney1975

Test


----------



## LUVDisney1975

Didn't work :-( Was trying to make picture bigger.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

samserena said:


> So like photobucket? I don't have an account with any of these types of sites yet.
> 
> What does anyone recommend?



I use http://tinypic.com/ (free site)


----------



## ILOVEDLP

test


----------



## belle'ssister

I got a virus last time I used photobucket. 
Any other suggestions for a site to use.
Thanks.


----------



## belle'ssister

Guess I could use Facebook, that's what the signature picture came from. Don't know if that works for normal picture posting.


----------



## belle'ssister

test


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Test





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## planningjollyholiday

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## chloelovesdisney




----------



## chloelovesdisney




----------



## chloelovesdisney




----------



## Candice30

testing


----------



## jwwi




----------



## Boneill

Testing. The IMG link under the Photobucket pic worked, but it's HUGE, so I need to re-size...


----------



## Goofy14sure

Just to see if this works!


----------



## queenofthehive




----------



## INDEV

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0EbOW7Fy0Zs3_A


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

deleted


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ILOVEDLP

<a href="http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/rachael403/media/2015-01/53B2923E-F5D8-47FD-842A-530396C22767_zpss8vzytvj.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/rachael403/2015-01/53B2923E-F5D8-47FD-842A-530396C22767_zpss8vzytvj.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 53B2923E-F5D8-47FD-842A-530396C22767_zpss8vzytvj.jpg"/></a>
Test


----------



## msukc




----------



## Superblonde

vv


----------



## 3Caligirls

Test.


----------



## ilovedisney2006




----------



## kangaroodle

Test


----------



## Fsudisney




----------



## RobertPerrin25

Ok i've tried unsuccessfully to post from Flickr several times on this post.  Is flickr allowed here?  If so, which link do I need to choose?

Could I be having trouble because I'm still in my posting limit probationary period?


----------



## jahber

View attachment 82669


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RobertPerrin25 said:


> Ok i've tried unsuccessfully to post from Flickr several times on this post.  Is flickr allowed here?  If so, which link do I need to choose?
> 
> Could I be having trouble because I'm still in my posting limit probationary period?


There appears to be an issue with posting photos (of any type) today.  Hopefully, the administrators/mods are working on it.


----------



## HailtotheVictors




----------



## HailtotheVictors

Jellyfish Test Pic


----------



## km3jones

Test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

km3jones said:


> View attachment 83326 Test


I'm not sure I would rely on any test results right now.  The boards are having issues with speed and the photo posting capability is hit or miss - mostly miss.

Wish they would fix things.


----------



## alohamom

TEST


----------



## EglantineSF

Test


----------



## oceanmarina

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oceanmarina

[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlippinFalls

test


----------



## SlippinFalls

test


----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## planningjollyholiday

Test
 
Test


----------



## planningjollyholiday




----------



## planningjollyholiday

test


----------



## Aschenputtel

test





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 916chipndale

..


----------



## amyjmcc90

.


----------



## snj0504

Test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

We do have a Test Board for testing stuff (signatures, pictures, whatever).  That way it doesn't clutter up other boards.
http://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## disneydaydreamer33

Does my photobucket album have to be set to public in order to copy and paste onto my post here?


----------



## Dis5150

Test


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

disneydaydreamer33 said:


> Does my photobucket album have to be set to public in order to copy and paste onto my post here?


I believe that if the properties of the pictures are set to private, only those who are able to see your photos on Photobucket will see your pics on the DIS.


----------



## DavAlb

test


----------



## grumpyaggie

Tiggerdad, Thought of you - do not know why lol


----------



## CapeCodTenor




----------



## moesy4

Photo bucket is down and it kicked all my pics off. I will try again tonight!


----------



## skojo

test


----------



## LALA8971

Test


----------



## dclpluto




----------



## dclpluto




----------



## mrp4352




----------



## ckb_nc

Test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ckb_nc said:


> Test


FYI- we have a Test board for testing (so as not to clutter up other forums): https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## warriorping

Is anyone having troubles using photobucket on their phone?


----------



## lauralynn0612

test


----------



## mlittig

What are some alternatives to Photobucket for posting photos on The Dis  Photobucket is the BIGGEST pain and takes forever to load plus they have dozens of ads and I refuse to pay them $2.49 a month to go ad-free


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mlittig said:


> What are some alternatives to Photobucket for posting photos on The Dis  Photobucket is the BIGGEST pain and takes forever to load plus they have dozens of ads and I refuse to pay them $2.49 a month to go ad-free


To post photos on DISboards, there are 3 options:

1) you can drag & drop from your computer into your post.
2) you can copy & paste from your computer into your post.
3) you can use a photohosting site and paste the IMG code into your post.

NOTE:  options 1 & 2, the photo must be smaller than 1MB to post.


----------



## Nalshersmom

https://pix.sfly.com/QTg7hC
testing


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Nalshersmom said:


> https://pix.sfly.com/QTg7hC
> testing


That's the wrong code, if you're using a photohosting site.  The code you want typically has IMG starting and ending it.


----------



## becca_

.


----------



## LSchrow

test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

LSchrow said:


> test


We do have a test board:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## remlap




----------



## Alyson Olson

test


----------



## PrincessShmoo

PrincessShmoo said:


> We do have a test board:  https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


Just repeating myself:

https://www.disboards.com/forums/test-board.88/


----------



## Planner2012

test
https://www.flickr.com/photos/151629770@N05/43641583350/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## acnurse777

I cannot get a picture on my profile or in a message.  I guess I must be doing something wrong


----------



## acnurse777

I can change the color of my text though.  LOL


----------



## lanejudy

acnurse777 said:


> I cannot get a picture on my profile or in a message.  I guess I must be doing something wrong



It can take about an hour after your 10th post for the additional features to unlock.  You should be good now.


----------



## Amy11401

Does anyone know how I can reduce the size of a photo so I can put it on here?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Amy11401 said:


> Does anyone know how I can reduce the size of a photo so I can put it on here?


I use Paint to resize photos.  But you can do it in Windows, also.


----------



## PaulaL

Thanks for the info!


----------

